# New here from NJ =)



## xmizlynnax (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey everyone! My name's Lynna (lee-na) lol. I'm here to add fuel to my MAC/cosmetics obsession. Haha =P I hope to learn alot from you fabulous people here and have fun.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Lynna, always glad to welcome another MAC addict


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello!!


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome!
I'm new too and its great here


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm from Jersey!!!!! Welcome!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## oracle1 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra, lynna!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome!

I'm Lynn from New Jersey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## cre8_yourself (Oct 22, 2008)

yay me too.. welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you everyone for the warm welcome... i want to click on the little *thanks* icon next to everyones comments but its not there in this thread.. hmm *shrugs* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but anyways thanks and take care!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Shoe.icide (Nov 2, 2008)

_*Hey girl! I'm a newbie from Jersey too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!!
*_


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## MAC*kitty (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, Lynna!


----------

